
Skills Speak Louder Than Badges - sauldcosta
https://medium.com/codevolve-blog/skills-speak-louder-than-badges-e83b3aef683d#.wun2r8f5b
======
sauldcosta
We just launched a new feature at Codevolve that tracks your coding skills for
you as you learn. Would love to hear what you think!

